
Show HN: Twetestorm - jeffehobbs
http://www.twetestorm.com
======
jeffehobbs
Hi. I wasn't happy with the way Twitter's "Moments" aggregates tweets
together, so I worked up a different way to place tweets together in a single
embed.

Here are a few examples!:

[http://www.twetestorm.com/thread/841833971700899841_84183884...](http://www.twetestorm.com/thread/841833971700899841_841838841602400256.html)

[http://www.twetestorm.com/thread/840260007719403520_84026609...](http://www.twetestorm.com/thread/840260007719403520_840266091783847936.html)

[http://www.twetestorm.com/thread/839302764328976385_83930277...](http://www.twetestorm.com/thread/839302764328976385_839302775334850560.html)

I'd be psyched if this could become a useful tool for web producers, feedback
is warmly welcomed. ~Jeff

~~~
vijay_nair
ugh! I hate tweetstorms[1] I would love it if you could remove the redundant
metadata surrounding each tweet except for the timestamp, so the whole thing
reads like one continuous piece of text. You could even do a two-column layout
and place the timestamp in the left column so the tweets become simple
paragraphs with no metadata polluting it [2].

[1]
[https://twitter.com/vjk2005/status/805686306940579841](https://twitter.com/vjk2005/status/805686306940579841)

[2] rough mockup:
[https://twitter.com/vjk2005/status/842231336932802560](https://twitter.com/vjk2005/status/842231336932802560)

~~~
dschep
Yes! that's exactly what I though this would be and was excited as I've been
tempted to build that myself.

